# Age to seperate kits



## terri9630 (Jan 19, 2011)

When should I seperate the kits?  Doe from Buck?


----------



## Bunnylady (Jan 19, 2011)

I try to make it no later than 10 weeks. If I have the space, it may be sooner, but little does may become fertile as early as 12 weeks, so I prefer to give myself plenty of margin for error.


----------



## terri9630 (Jan 19, 2011)

Thank you.  They are 6 weeks as of tomorrow and I just wasn't sure how soon to seperate them from each other.   I guess I need to fish out the extra cages and start getting them ready.


----------

